Ask HN: What do some VC firms hire engineers for? - chirau
======
DocTomoe
Investors are not necessarily people with a grasp of technical knowledge.
Without help, they have a hard time distinguishing PowerPoint bullshit from
technically conceivable, viable ideas.

------
allenleein
Most of VCs hire engineers for building their inner application.

------
denominator
probably to easily weed out the ideas that won't work or are not worth
investing in.

